

YC finally bested by Y-Permutator - smartbear
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/12235/Y-Combinator-Finally-Gets-Some-Kick-Butt-Competition-With-Y-Permutator.aspx

======
jrockway
_If you're a startup junkie, you can follow me on twitter @dharmesh. Also, if
you found this useful, please share it._

One thing that mainstream media has over blogs is that actual journalists tend
not to inject this crap into their posts.

~~~
Alex3917
I'd argue the exact opposite. The fact that that what you write on your blog
affects your reputation is what makes blogs so much better than MSM.

------
motter
<http://news.ypermutator.com/>

Come on, at least fill in your WP template!

------
cperciva
Did anyone else notice just now that when you turn the Y Combinator logo
upside-down it looks suspiciously like a lambda?

------
allenp
"# We have a simple formula for the amount invested: $4 million + $1 per line
of code written."

haha that is great.

------
gfodor
the images are a stream of hilarity

------
Mistone
ha ha april fools

